# Window Adjustment Problems



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Trying to get all of my side windows adjusted on my 65 Hardtop. What a major PITA! Bought all new glass for the car. All of the side glass was out of the car when I bought it so it was an adventure removing all those pieces from the frames and then reinstalling it with new glass setting tape. But that’s a different story. Installing all of the side windows is a very detailed and trying exercise. You start with the vent window and get that lined up with the A pillar. Once the vent window is installed satisfactorily you do the door glass. Then after you get the door glass fitted up to the vent widow you tackle the quarter glass. Did all of that, got everybody installed somewhat harmoniously, and then realized that the belt line trim(which holds the outer weatherstrip) needed to be installed BEFORE the vent window gets installed. Thought I could get it in after I had the vent window and door glass installed, but there is a fastening screw that goes in under the vent window assembly. So I took the vent window out and put the belt line trim piece with the outer rubber weatherstrip attached in place on top of the door. Made sure everything still rolled up nicely and made contact with the roof rail molding for a water tight seal and it seemed to be good. Put my lower window stop in and called the door installation complete. Checked my quarter window to door glass alignment one last time then put the quarter panel belt line trim in place and screwed it in(another PITA-none of the screw holes lined up). Finally got the outer seal and trim piece screwed in place, snapped the inner widow fuzzy into place and rolled the window up and it wouldn’t roll up all the way! Was about 1/2 inch shy of going up all the way. Turns out the window frame is contacting the bottom of the outer rubber strip and not allowing the window to go up all the way. Guess I will try to readjust the window inward a bit to clear that interference. Anyone else have this problem and have any words of advice? I also want to say that I used Silicon Gel Paste on the sliders, guides and regulator teeth instead of the old standby white lithium grease. This Silicon Gel definitely made things slide easily!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Once you spend a week or two figuring everything out, then the other side gets knocked out in a couple hours. 
If you suck at geometric concepts, it's gonna be hard

The secret is 'Don't be a Mr. Spock' when you think everything should be logical.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

O52 said:


> Once you spend a week or two figuring everything out, then the other side gets knocked out in a couple hours.
> If you suck at geometric concepts, it's gonna be hard
> 
> The secret is 'Don't be a Mr. Spock' when you think everything should be logical.


And no matter how bad it gets, just be grateful it's not a C3 Corvette. Those were wrong, even when you do them right.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> And no matter how bad it gets, just be grateful it's not a C3 Corvette. Those were wrong, even when you do them right.


How do you remedy that?


O52 said:


> Once you spend a week or two figuring everything out, then the other side gets knocked out in a couple hours.
> If you suck at geometric concepts, it's gonna be hard
> 
> The secret is 'Don't be a Mr. Spock' when you think everything should be logical.


Guess I’m in trouble then. HATED math in school! I’m going to pull the belt line trim off and see what I can do to give me several thousandths clearance between it and the window frame.

And you are correct with your statement that after working on one side things should become a little clearer on how all the parts work together. It’s just that NONE of this aftermarket crap fits like OE and you have to get creative and make things work.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

SLSTEVE said:


> How do you remedy that?


C3 Corvettes were notorious for window, door, and roof misalignment. Under the best of circumstances and after exhausting adjustment, it wasnt unusual for a convertible to have .25" gaps at the roof. 

It was murderous trying to wash the car and avoid that area... and it was impossible to drive in the winter because of the wind.

Most corvette experts report that the union was on strike and that quality and fit was horrific during that era.

As for your issue... patience and persistence will pay off. This is where you learn to be best friends with your car. You cant go too long without something breaking, but at least youll know how to fix it. New parts are super terrible.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

SLSTEVE said:


> How do you remedy that?
> 
> Guess I’m in trouble then. HATED math in school! I’m going to pull the belt line trim off and see what I can do to give me several thousandths clearance between it and the window frame.
> 
> And you are correct with your statement that after working on one side things should become a little clearer on how all the parts work together. It’s just that NONE of this aftermarket crap fits like OE and you have to get creative and make things work.


Yeah... my original parts lasted 50 years... Now I can replace a steering pump, alternator, fuel pump, starter, wheel cylinder, brake caliper, tie rod, or ball joint... and the new part fails within a month! 

Morals and ethics in this economy, are gone!


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> C3 Corvettes were notorious for window, door, and roof misalignment. Under the best of circumstances and after exhausting adjustment, it wasnt unusual for a convertible to have .25" gaps at the roof.
> 
> It was murderous trying to wash the car and avoid that area... and it was impossible to drive in the winter because of the wind.
> 
> ...


Jimmy,
Don’t think that is ever gonna happen-the best friends part. This car has fought me every step of the way-unlike every Oldsmobile I have built over the past 30 years. Compared to those builds, this has been a constant trial of my patience. This is definitely the last car I am going to resurrect, unless I find the Holy Grail along with a roomful of NOS parts! It has turned into a beautiful car, but the path to get here is strewn with lots of disappointing results and re does.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

As you recall, "everything going wrong" is how we met. It's my specialty, bro.

You're not alone on that front. I do it all the hard way, and I do it all twice.


----------

